# Learning Woodworking: Classes vs. Self-Teaching



## ChicagoHiker (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm curious how woodworkers here have gone about learning woodworking. Have people taken classes, studied videos and books, learned from a friend/family-member, or just bought a few tools and started building?

I've taken a few classes over the years, but am still very much a beginner. Last spring I used the woodshop facilities through the Chicago Park District. While they provide a shop supervisor, you're more or less on your own.

I'm in the process of setting up a shop. Am trying to decide on whether to take more classes, study videos and books (and the postings on Lumberjocks), or just plug away on my own.

What are people's thoughts?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm pretty much self taught. I learn mostly by reading and doing. I think the various wood working periodicals are a great way to learn. Pick a project that appeals to you and have at it. Over time your skills will grow with your confidence as you tackle more challenging projects.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I had shop classes in school which was a little helpful, but covered an assortment of skills. Mechanical drawing, leather craft, woodworking and other items but not in depth on any of these. I learned (and am still learning) by doing and trial and error. I watch a LOT of videos, look at others work (on here) and read a lot of articles but mostly by doing. The biggest skill builder, I have found, is the basic box. From that I learned cutting skills, measuring, fitting and squaring and I expanded from there. I wish I could take some classes and study under a mentor but that is not possible for me. Most important part of woodworking (I have found) is just to have fun with it, and, for me, a great stress relief.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

what Bondo said.


----------



## Burgels (Jun 10, 2013)

I watch Norm, and then try things out. Ask questions and learn by doing. I'm just getting started as well though.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I suggest that you learn as much as you can about each tool you acquire as you obtain them. Then the projects you build will dictate the new techniques you learn as you go. Join a woodworker's guild if there is one in your area and continue to watch videos on the net. You can also learn a lot at demo's or woodworking expos if you have any nearby.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've learned an awful lot right here on LJ's.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It's mostly been learn by doing for me. I can't afford to go somewhere to take any lessons. However, I do learn from books, DVDs, and videos on the internet. I still believe that learning by doing is the best way. Books and videos can get you going in the right direction but when you do it on your own all kinds of problems crop up that you have to solve. For example, when woodcarving the best way to understand what carving with the grain is is to carve with a carving tool. Same thing about sharpening a carving tool. You had better learn how to sharpen by sharpening your tools when they need it. You're dead in the water if your carving tools are not sharp.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

while most people here are probably self taught - taking a class with an instructor that knows what to look for, and having a class that is focused on a specific aspect of woodworking is priceless and you'll get much more proficient and much more out of it then self working on something.

if I had the money and time, I would take a class every once in a while even if not to learn something new per se and just to finesse my work.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I absolutely agree, Purplev. There's no substitute by being taught by a good teacher first hand. However, it's very expensive especially if you have to travel a good ways. If you don't have the money or a lot of time it's not very practical.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I started learning by helping my father build our home, then I took a couple of years of high school shop, same
mix as Jeffswildwood had. Then work and a family took over, now all the kids are moved out and I am using
the old skills and having fun in the shop fixing old tools and learning to use them, and occasionally I have the 
money to buy a nice new tool.


----------



## Guyton (Jun 18, 2013)

self taught - start with wood like pine ontil you get better at it, youtube have a lot of how to viedos…


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

One of my favorite quotes: "Good judgement is the result of experience. A lot of experience is the result of bad judgement".

Substitute "woodworking" for "judgement" and the principle still holds. Classes, videos, books and private instruction are the result of someone, once upon a time, making a mistake and then passing on the knowledge of how to avoid the same mistake to others, then that knowledge can continue to be passed down the line. That can be very valuable for avoiding common errors and really helps many people in their quest for better results.

At the same time, in order to improve your skills, you have to first use those skills and will make mistakes as a novice. How quickly those are overcome and improved on varies from person to person. Some craftsmen grasp a skill quickly and progress to higher levels, others, for several reasons, take more time. Those that do this quickly thrive as self-taught artisans.

The end result is still that we all learn from either our mistakes (self-taught) or those of others. The variations of how each learns best accounts for the wide array of answers. Personally, I learn very well by reading and demonstration and can apply those concepts much quicker than if I had to go through the processes myself from the beginning.

Which way do you learn best and will improve your skills the fastest? Once you know that answer, the original question will be also be answered.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I was self taught meaning I gleaned anything and everything I could from books,DVD's,TV shows like Norm,Roy Underhill and any where else I could pick up information.Even though I had more than 20 years of woodworking I have in the last few years I've found a mentor in Charles Neil and now subscribe to his on line Mastering woodworking show. As to taking a class I'm a bit prejudice since I teach a community collage class on woodworking I highly recommend that you take any classes you can afford.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim, I belong to Charles Neil's website and get his DVDs and watch his videos. He's a great teacher. However, if I had to travel all the way up to Virginia I'd be out of luck. The Internet is a great asset for woodworkers. BTW, I wish the college you teach in was right here in my town. If it were I'd enroll because I know that you are a fine woodworker. Traveling somewhere to a class is an expense that I couldn't afford in money and time.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Charles 
I always wanted to attend the North Bennet class in Boston but could not travel that far or afford the tuition.
Charles Neil's classes and his other materials are a great way to learn with out the travel cost and high cost. I've only been in touch with Charles on line but some day hope to meet him in person.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I taught woodworking at the high school level for several years. I still have learned several things from tv shows, magazines, videos. You can never know enough about woodworking.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I mostly read books - the ones at the library at first.

That was before the internet. Then I got a bunch
of back issues of Fine Woodworking at a garage
sale and learned from those, bought some books 
of my own as specific interests developed.

I enrolled in one class in guitar building at a community
college - use of the special side benders was backed 
up for more than a semester with returning students
waiting months to get a turn on the machines. 
I bent my first pair of sides at home on a steel pipe
heated with a propane torch. Never took a class
since.

That said, if you can afford specialized schooling
or it's really important to you, go for it. Most of the
craft is really learned by doing it. Some people take
a long time to become able to conceptualize and
complete a major project without somebody 
cheering them on… hence the 1000s of uncompleted
acoustic guitars in attics.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I took cabinet making right out of high school. Worked at factory shop for awhile, then started my own busines.. With that said, EVERYDAY while I was at school, the factory or my own business I had to learn new things. The basic building methods pretty much stay the same, joinery will always be joinery, PROUCTS are continually changing…...some for the better….others not so. I think to be a GREAT woodworker we need to be open minded, learn from others, books as well as attending as many school classes that you can afford. A lot of my building knowledge was handed down from grandpa's, dad, etc. When I did finally have money to take classes it "REASSURED" me that what was being handed down was in fact the right method ! Right now I am part of an education system, looked at "RED SEAL" exam for carpenters….....I only got 62%. Question upon question about "fly forms".........I never worked on one in 35 years…...WHY would I know the answer…......Read our books…...went to construction sites building sky rises,.......bridge repair work…....I now have a "little understanding" of what is involved with fly forms…....In "MY world I will never use one…....." but now I know what people are talking about. We are fortunate now adays with internet, u tube, etc. we still need to know WHERE to get the right answer !
"just my thought on this"


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

A+ on that, Jim. Charles Neil is my kind of guy. He's down to earth and has paid his dues if anybody has and I respect him and wish the best for him as I do you as well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Again Charles and the best to you too.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

I would say alot of woodworking would come from my grand father and the rest is self taught books,dvds Norm and David Marks and what ever I can get my hands on.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Videos, books and mistakes taught me everything I know.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

I learned my carpentry from some yahoos who slapped together furniture frames for upholstery. If the blade is burning into the wood - It's got some life left. Band saws were used impatiently. Dowels and Glue and 16 guage, 2 inch crowned brads. Clamp until you could staple. Wood has a gouge? Bad edge? Rough? Warped? Just cut that warped wood up into little pieces for support.

If a piece was less than 18 long, It was hard to make use of it because we got a lot of those. Less than 12 inches had very few uses. One days work would produce enough small pieces for a years supply of the tiny things.

Oh man! If I could just get my hands on the stuff we carted off to the dumpster.

My past experience was what I would call negative learning. I had to unlearn just to get even with a day 1 beginner.

I have been learning the right way from you all. I suppose that's the "on my own" route.

I think it's faster with direct instruction and feedback but instruction isn't anything without practice. The optimum for my learning is to sweat bullets on something then have someone teach me the right way. That's a lesson that will stick.

The other thing is, some of those lessons may fly over my head or I think they are frivolous if I get the lessons too early. If I get them after I have a little experience, and I say "WOW if only…" If I get the lessons after I have quite a bit of experience, I can marvel at the nuances I had never considered.

So - which one of you guys wants to do a lumberjock tour and teach some classes - Now there's an idea! I'll definately be signing up.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

I learn best by screwing something up. You learn a lot by making mistakes because you see exactly what it looks like when you do it wrong. I learned the basics back in High School Woodshop and then much of the rest was on my own. I did go to my local Woodcraft store and took some of their classes which were very helpful. I took Pen Turning, Bowl Turning, Cabinet Making, and Finishing. The cabinet making was probably the best because the instructor was an actual cabinet maker so he showed us a lot of the techniques he uses. We made this little small cabinet in the class with a raised panel door so in the two day class you pretty much learn every technique for making a cabinet. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## vigneron (Jan 19, 2012)

As a kid, I spend time building some plywood stuff with my dad but he didn't care for more than an overkill of glue & nails and had close to no tools so it gave me a taste for manual labor but not much of actual knowledge. A few years ago, I truly started woodworking with my wife's uncle who supervised me in his shop. Then I went on with a learning frenzy : I read many books with great care, followed online woodworking forums, watched hours of online tutorial/testimonies/reviews videos. I started buying my own tools and building stuff. I learned by making mistakes and correcting them. I totally agree with Woodmaster1 : "you can never know enough about woodworking". For each project I tried new lumber, new techniques, new designs, etc…

I also like to observe a piece of woodworking and then take the time (from a few minutes to a few hours or even days or weeks if it's a masterpiece like the Greene & Greene works) to imagine all the steps that would be necessary if I had to build it. Obviously, reading a testimony on how a master did it is even more enlightening. Overall, I try to assimilate all those design elements & techniques that I like and then I carry my projects all the way from the design table (may paper drafts then using Google sketch-up) to the final build-up. I also found that building first drafts to check a design is time consuming but really helps with the final result.

I never had the simultaneous opportunity, time & money to follow a woodworking class but I would love to.

Another personal thought : at least for me, a main ingredient for learning woodworking is love ! First I love and respect the wood I work with for most of the lumber is older than me. Then I admire and follow the masters who designed before me and I try to do so by the most careful observation. Finally, I want to offer my best to the friends and family that will handle my work and remember me through it.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I started very young helping my dad with some of the side jobs he did for extra money. He really liked building things.
Never in all my years of school (Grade 12 was 3 of my best years) did I think I would end up a carpenter, but here I am. Started out framing (made some pretty rugged furniture), got a chance to learn some finishing (started to refine my methods and cabinets and furniture became much lighter), then finished homes for awhile (cabinets, railings, flooring, trim).

Through my career as a carpenter and now in management, I always had my table saw and other tools set up and loved to make things for our home, family and friends.

I now have a shop that many have drooled over, and it does make my work much easier and more enjoyable.

Most of my learning was "self - taught" when it came to things other than framing.

It really depends how you learn best, visual, auditory, etc. With the abundance of DVDs, Utube instruction, forums and online memberships available, you will find what is best for you.

I start my days early on the treadmill watching woodworking videos; The Woodwhisperer (Marc) is one of the best instructors you will find, and the membership is well worth the $$.

Also heartily agree with the comment Francois made above, you have to love the lumber and the work!

All the Best!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

My preference was to use all of the available sources. Books, videos, magazines, apprenticeship, internship, forums, hands on practice and experimentation were part of my education. The rest came from taking one week classes at Marc Adams School whenever time and money permitted (always at least one week per year).

If the opportunity arises, it's best to take advantage of all those sources of knowledge. Self-learning should always be encouraged because there aren't always other people around lend their expertise but it is slow. I'll teach myself whatever I need to learn but will also gladly utilize a classroom setting if it's available.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 26, 2013)

Been doing woodwork for 40+ years, still a beginer in some areas, always something new to learn.
I learned from all of the above but mostly by making sawdust.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm almost completely self taught from books and magazines. Today there is the addition of online videos that are also very helpful. The one class I had at the local college was unimpressive. So it was many years till I took another. Last year I took a one day class on the use of hand planes and it moved my skill level forwardly rapidly. So I realize that the challenge is in finding really good teachers. Whats more, someone who is really good at a technique may not be that great a teacher.

If I had to do all over I would definitely seek out teachers now and then. As it is I have signed up for a 3 month intensive class at a woodworking school in Maine. Every review I've read of the program was positive so I look forward to the experience. But it is costly and will mean a great deal of time away from home. That is something I can do only since I've retired.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have learned through a combination of formal training and self teaching. i took a cabinet making course which lasted a year way back in the 1960s and have taken other classes over the years, but I have also read a lot and watched a lot of videos/TV. I think the formal classes tend to speed up the process of learning but certainly there are a lot of self taught cabinet makers that are mighty good.


----------



## ChicagoHiker (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the great responses! I'm looking forward to getting my shop set up so I can start making some sawdust.

Paul


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Self taught (still learning, but who's not?)

Here is a list of places that I have learned a lot (in not so much order of importance but maybe order of how much I enjoy learning from there):

Lumberjocks

Youtube

Other people's blogs (Heartwood, Close Grain, Accidental Woodworker, and more come to mind)

Library (mine has a solid WW section, which I have pretty much poured through)

TV shows (Norm, Roy, Woodsmith shop, Tommy Mac)

Some magazines

Making LOTS of mistakes in pine before trying anything else.

The North Bennet Street School calls to me, especially living very close to Boston, but it is a bit out of my price range for now.

Good luck!


----------



## Bampei (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm looking to take a week off sometime later this year and attend one of Lohr's weeklong schools. I've heard really good things… and there's always something to learn from a master face to face.

http://www.jdlohrwood.com/services.htm


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

I also took wood shop in junior high, and had some experiences in my late teens that bolstered my confidence in doing things myself. Once I started down the path of woodworking, I read books and signed up for all the magazines and have spent a lot of time on this and other web sites. I joined the WoodWhisperer guild and did several of the projects with Marc. The Adirondack chair I did during the guild build was a great confidence builder (and eye opener). You can see the finished product in my projects if you are interested.

Last year I took the Jeff Lohr course that Bamper will be taking this year. I recommend it highly!! In fact, I am going back for the Advanced Joinery class in August. I can't wait.

Bottom line… learn from whatever, whomever and wherever you can. But practice, practice, practice!

This is a quote from the writer Ira Glass that I have hanging in my shop. It is written for writers, but it applies to woodworking or any craft or pursuit as far as I am concerned.

"Nobody tells this to people who are beginners, I wish someone told me. All of us who do creative work, we get into it because we have good taste. But there is this gap. For the first couple years you make stuff, it's just not that good. It's trying to be good, it has potential, but it's not. But your taste, the thing that got you into the game, is still killer. And your taste is why your work disappoints you. A lot of people never get past this phase, they quit. Most people I know who do interesting, creative work went through years of this. We know our work doesn't have this special thing that we want it to have. We all go through this. And if you are just starting out or you are still in this phase, you gotta know its normal and the most important thing you can do is do a lot of work. Put yourself on a deadline so that every week you will finish one story. It is only by going through a volume of work that you will close that gap, and your work will be as good as your ambitions. And I took longer to figure out how to do this than anyone I've ever met. It's gonna take awhile. It's normal to take awhile. You've just gotta fight your way through." - Ira Glass

Buzz


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

mostly self taught. I totally agree with BilltheDiver about learning the tool as you acquire them. I acquired an entire shop full of tools and I do not know how to use any of them well. I am still looking for the best way to learn and this website is by far the best resource thus far. I have very limited time in the shop and this does not help. I get a monthly DVD from WWGOA which is real good for the beginner. I am still looking for the right set of classes to take. Travel, On-line or DVD or all of the above.


----------



## MyWayChipCarving (Apr 5, 2013)

Anywhere you can get the knowledge, go for it. I have turned to book, videos, classes and personal trial and error.

I just found out about Marc Adams School of Woodworking. I have lived in Indiana all my life and have been into woodworking for the past ten years and never heard about this school.


----------



## fisherdoug09 (Jan 29, 2011)

Paul, I got my feet wet in woodworking in Jr hi, then took 3 years in HS. Worked for a guy in a cabinet shop in my early 20's for 2 years. Off and running ever since. Books are a great help and classes do help if they are not too crowded. LJ's has so many good woodworkers here so ask questions. Good luck


----------



## CalebJames (May 19, 2010)

I am mostly self taught as some others mentioned. I started off reading articles but I took a one on one class with a respected chairmaker to mostly get a feel for how another professional maker approached their work in a day to day life/career. I think a mentor can be just as valuable as instruction.

Beware that if you read articles you are going to need to sift through the real usable information versus the articles that pander to readers wants and the articles aimed at showing work from the view of using certain tools with the aim of selling those. Older articles (10+ years ago) from FWW are better than current ones for not being so blatant in trying to push you toward certain tooling, etc.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

Youtube has been mentioned a couple of times and it's actually a great source. People put all kinds of things on there. There's video's on how to set up your tools correctly and even things like how to install and properly tension a bandsaw blade. If you want to do specialty things like CNC work you can find a video of just about every CNC machine out there operating.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm strictly self taught. I guess I have a keen curiosity about things mechanical, so everything seems to come to me easily. Of course I did read books. I found that what I had learned on my own, would be covered in a book. This goes for woodworking and metalworking. I have never had a problem grasping a technique. Of course I've had over 60 years to get to where I am.


----------



## sophiabrown (Jun 11, 2013)

In this case I have been lucky enough, I got all this in inheritance i.e. I learn all such woodworking skills from my father as he has been in this business since decades, thus have opportunity to learn everything from my father. If my father were not woodworking professional then I would go for paid classes, training courses, etc. Online training video can also help much in this regard.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Classes can help, but it's always going to be your hands-on approach that will teach you woodworking. Doing and making mistakes is the way everyone does it. If you have a natural aptitude for things mechanical, the trip will be easier. I feel that books and experience is the best way. There is only so much you can learn from a class.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

For some things, I find a short class really helps me get started. For example, I knew almost nothing about spindle turning and wanted to learn. I took a 3-day class. I learned what the basic tools are, and enough about how to use and sharpen them to continue to learn in my shop.

Since then, I have used books, DVDs, online videos and a bunch of thick popular shorts that a lumberyard was kind enough to sell me very cheaply.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Learned carpentry by watching and working with my dad. I was building houses by the time I was 12. He would make lots of furniture for our house. Nothing fancy, but very functional. Mostly built with drywall screws. I learned more fancy stuff from watching Norm and other shows. Also my father in law is a woodworker and I have picked up many things from him. I can't afford to make a lot of stuff for myself nor do I have the room. I have to wait for people to want something for me try new things. Also that's what necessitates new tools for me.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

It is not the stream of information that propels a person to become a great woodworker; it is the mindset.
I am self-taught. Although I take some pride in knowing the things that I create came from my own determination, there are times that I wish someone had showed me some things to move the process along quicker. My neighbor recently took up woodworking and I realize that he will never be good at it, because he doesn't like to make mistakes. Although that may seem to be a glorious asset, I assure you that it is not. In the first place I am not perfect and expect to make "mistakes". To me a "mistake" is the greatest learning tool in my study. If everything went smoothly all the time, I would just be swimming along. It isn't until a curveball shocks your system that you start to really think about how to get out of the conundrum. Then joints you never dreamed of pop into your mind, jigs that you had no intention of every creating are cut and assembled, your heart pounds harder, you are under the gun. You can't focus on anything until you have solved the problem and when you do, then you are a woodworker. Always remember things will happen, but if you think out of the box, anything is possible. The most rewarding project to me is one where I started going in one direction and ended up somewhere else. When the dust settles, you can pat yourself on the back and say,"Not bad!" 
Good luck…........


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

I started with a class, then went to work building cabinets and furniture. Learn all the safety you can on any machine or tool you use, before you use them. Hand tools as well. Then just do what you enjoy. Books and videos are a great help, as are other woodworkers.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh yeah and what Cathyb said about mistakes is priceless. If you aren't making mistakes you're not getting out of your comfort zone. You will also learn by "fixing" your mistakes.


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

I wish that there had been a website like this when I was first learning to refinish furniture. It might have saved me from a lot of "learning by doing" (read mistakes). I got started by watching a program called Furniture to Go which aired on the Learning Channel. I also read a great deal and solicited the advice of more experienced woodworkers. There's no substitute for hands-on experience though. I've never had the opportunity to take a course of the kind being offered by Charles Neil. Maybe someday, though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm self taught and a lot more than just woodworking ;-)) +1 more on cathyb's mistakes. I have told lots of apprentices and journeyman who were very apologetic about mistakes or not knowing how to do something that when ever they see someone who is an ace, they are really looking at an accumulation of a lot of mistakes plus a pretty good memory.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

There is/was a very long thread on the same subject a few months back. Every woodworker is self taught to some degree but I firmly believe that some outside education goes a very long way. For me it was several years of HS shop class. Schooling in machine operations, stock preparation and finishing would eliminate probably 80% of questions posted here; tack on basic joinery and it would eliminate another 10%.


----------



## GibsonWoodworking (Jul 4, 2013)

I am Self taught. and have progressed to the point that I am making a living within the woodworking industry. I have run my own small furniture shop, and my own instrument shop. Though due to the lack of interest in the current economic climate I have branched out to work for others. 
I think in this day and age we have so much information at our disposal that it is possible to be self taught, but a structured education would bring many people to a higher level much more quickly then by simply poking around on the net… heck I started in the library, and taught myself to dovetail from a book when I was 14. 
the information is out there, but first you have to be able to sort through the overwhelming amount of misinformation to grab the good stuff, then you have to be able to translate that knowledge into skill, and not everyone is capable of doing that.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Three things:

Watching my Dad who kept busy when not working at maintaining his apartments with all types of work.
Common sense, as with most things in life will lead you in the right direction.
Resources like LJ, TV WW shows, and books.

I only had one H.S. woodworking class but I had very good teacher. I did take other shop classes like foundry, sheet metal, machine shop, and every electronics shop available (I went to summer school to get the required classes out of the way) to make room for more shop classes.  In college I followed the same scheme but the shop classes were distributed throughout the various minor degrees so some were not available to an IT/EE degree pursuit.


----------

